
Not one, not two, but three undersea cables cut in Jersey - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/not-one-not-two-but-three-undersea-cables-cut-in-jersey/
======
contingencies
Surely they have some kind of "don't anchor here" standard in nautical charts?
I assume it must have been pretty close to the shore if the runs were
converged to the point where a single anchor could break all three
simultaneously.

~~~
dx034
From BBC:

> Master Pilot Peter Moore said the boat, believed to be the King Arthur,
> anchored north of Alderney yesterday evening.. He says there are several
> undersea cables marked on the charts in that area with clear instructions
> not to fish or drop anchor.

So they are on maps and the crew of the ship should've known that.

------
anotheryou
Probably an undercover test of the DARPA, haha

~~~
sgentle
The Net interprets anchor strike as damage and routes around it

